# Melting A. Nana micro



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

I got some of the small A. Nana about a week ago and took it into my work tank (E.I. Tank) and the thing melted! All of the other plants in the tank seem to be doing fine... R. Indica, Stargrass, Wysteria... all growing.

Weird. Will take some water home tonight to test.

Should I save the Rhizome and hope it comes back? There are NO leaves left...

- Jeff


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have grown tons of this stuff (petite) and never had any problems whatsoever. I am surprised at your experience with it. I would say definitely leave the rhizome there and see what happens. I assume you did not bury the rhizome when you planted it, because that will kill it. 

Did the rhizome have any bruises or cuts on it? That might explain some of your problems.


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

It looked real good when I got it - strong, nothing broken. I put it on top of a rock and rubber banded one of the longer roots to the rock (don't think I rolled over the leaves when I did it)...

I hope the Rhizome comes back - if it doesn't I'll be pinging your for a few clippings of your petite... 

I'll post H2O parameters when I get home (won't have pH, but about 1 BPS in a 5G Nano)...


----------



## almond (Mar 5, 2006)

any idea what is the scientific name of this "petite" nana?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> any idea what is the scientific name of this "petite" nana?


 It's a man-made cultivar of A. barteri nana. Check out the plantfinder.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Did you get this from a retailer? It might have been grown emersed. Emersed plants will drop their leaves and grow new submersed ones. If the rhizome is healthy then keep it and it will grow back.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Forgive the hijack please, but has anyone here tried A. nana petite emersed? If it speeds up in growth as does regular A. nana, it might be worth a shot. That stuff is s_l_o_w!


----------



## oliver_p (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Jeff,

I remember to have experienced the same years ago with A.nana. IIRC I missed some waterchanges back then... It looked quite like crypt disease.
Water parameters should be interesting to know, esp. PH, KH & Nitrate.
I'd say save the rhizome, maybe it recovers.

Best wishes,
Oliver


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

I did miss changes in the last weeks (tanks at work so its hard to change water). My measurements on NO3 were literally off the charts (I'm guessing well over 100 ppm - I had to dilute the test sample with R0 by 60% and the reading was almost 50 ppm of the diluted sample). P was at 0.2.

Time to change the water...

- Jeff


----------



## almond (Mar 5, 2006)

Bert H said:


> It's a man-made cultivar of A. barteri nana. Check out the plantfinder.


useful informative link. Thanks Bert


----------

